# Ich brauch auch mal Hilfe !



## karsten. (17. Juni 2007)

*Hallo

Ist jemand von Euch Imker ?

oder kennt Einer Einen der Einen kennt ?

für unsere Aufzuchten brauchen wir immer Drohnen !
die kleinen Racker fressen fressen fressen 

ohne Eiweisfutter gehen solche Sachen nicht 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1564

und unser Netzwerk hat viel zu tun !

also wenn hier Jemand eine Connektion herstellen kann 
einfach E-Mail oder PN 

für den Versand komme ich natürlich auf !

mfG*


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ich brauch auch mal Hilfe !*

Hallo Karsten,
ich habe einen Imker in direkter Nachbarschaft. 

Der hat aber kein Internet;- das ist Opa Bartel;- ein absoluter Naturliebhaber und Gartenmensch  

Was brauchst du denn genau


----------



## gabi (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ich brauch auch mal Hilfe !*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Was brauchst du denn genau



Hallo Thomas,

also Karsten selber braucht davon garnix.  Aber die gefiederten Waisenkinder benötigen proteinreiches Futter. Stimmt's? 
Und Imker haben anscheinend davon einen Überschuss.


----------



## Armin501 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ich brauch auch mal Hilfe !*

Meines erachtens nach müsste es auch mit Mehlwürmern gehen,
die kann man sogar selber nachziehen.
Habe ich bei meinen Findelkindern (Amseln, Meisen usw.) erfolgreich
eingesetzt!

Gruß Armin


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ich brauch auch mal Hilfe !*

Hallo

es geht um die Drohnenwaben die bei der Pflege der Bienenvölker anfallen

z.B. bei


> Varroatose-Bekämpfung
> 
> Als erste Bekämpfungsmaßnahme
> wird die Zugabe von Drohnenbau-
> ...




aber auch zur Steigerung der Effektivität werden von den Imkern
Drohnenwaben entfernt und oftmals entsorgt.



> ...Auch die Brut zu vieler männlicher Bienen, der Drohnen will man verhindern, denn die bringen keinen Honig. Deshalb schneidet man Waben mit Drohnen regelmäßig aus dem Stock heraus.....




diese Drohnenwaben lassen sich in Folie und Zeitung eingewickelt gut geschützt in festen Pappkartons verschicken . 
Wir frieren sie dann ein und verwenden sie als Proteinfutter für Handaufzuchten aller Art.

So lassen sich auch Notfälle händeln ohne ständig eine Ungezieferzucht im Keller vorzuhalten .


mfG


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ich brauch auch mal Hilfe !*

Hallo Karsten,
das druck ich aus und schicke meine Kids heute Nachmittag mal rüber.

Mein Sohnemann hängt da fast jeden Tag rum, denn er und sein Enkel sind dicke Freunde.

Ich melde mich dann


----------



## karsten. (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich brauch auch mal Hilfe !*

  

bald schneiden die Imker wieder ihre Waben aus ....

ich , respektive meine Pfleglinge könnten Nachschub gebrauchen 


mfG


----------



## Bärbel (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich brauch auch mal Hilfe !*

Hi Karsten,
wir sind Imker und kompostieren unsere Drohnen immer... allerdings __ fliegen die Mädels noch nicht (zu kalt) deshalb wirds noch ein Weilchen dauern, bis wir Drohnen schneiden können.
Aber dann... kannst Du sie gerne haben!


----------



## karsten. (15. Apr. 2014)

karsten. schrieb:


> *AW: Ich brauch auch mal Hilfe !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




neuer Versuch !

hallo hallo

ich suche Drohnenbrut
gegen Aufwandsentschädigung !
Honig kauf ich dann auch !


nach dem österlichem Igelverbrennen .........   

..............

entlassen wir unsere Winter-Pflegekinder

    



erfahrungsgemäß trudeln bald die ersten Vogelkinder ein ..........


 





Vielen Dank !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2014)

Hi Karsten,

kann man als Eiweiß- und Fettlieferanten da net auch Fliegenmaden verwenden - die bekäme man dauerhaft in jeden Angelladen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (15. Apr. 2014)

@ Frank - Fliegenmaden für Aufzuchtvögel niemals! Die meisten Küken werden von den Fliegenmaden angefressen, 
bevor auch nur im Ansatz eine Verdauung einsetzt. 
Bei vielen Vogelarten gehen Mehlwürmer (nicht bei allen)
Aber Bienenmaden sind extrem proteinreich und darum besonders geeignet - gerade, wenn es ums Aufpäppeln geht. 
Wenn die Zöglinge dann ganz fit sind, muss man allerdings aufpassen, da Bienenmaden auch schnell zur Verfettung führen. 

@Karsten - hast Du schonmal überlegt, Deine Anfrage direkt ins Imkerforum zu setzen? Oder schreibe Deine Anfrage mal an Immen de
( http://www.de-immen.de ) ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß das dann mit in die Inforundmail genommen würde. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## karsten. (16. Apr. 2014)

moin
@ Frank


theoretisch .....     schon .

Klar in der NOT frisst der Teufel __ Fliegen


nur 

Drohnenwaben lassen sich überbrühen , sind größer und lassen sich gut gefroren portionieren
und 
funktionieren in der Aufzucht und ......." in der Not" prima.

Bei vielen Imkern fallen bei der Pflege solche Waben an
und
es wäre eine "Gute Tat"  



> Wir frieren sie dann ein und verwenden sie als Proteinfutter für Handaufzuchten aller Art.
> 
> 
> 
> So lassen sich auch Notfälle händeln ohne ständig eine Ungezieferzucht im Keller vorzuhalten .






@  Kirstin

bei dem Imkern von landlive.de hat meine Anfrage eine Diskussion über 
"die Ethik des Drohnenschneidens"...........
und 
Vorschläge für anderweitige Verwendung von Drohnenbrut ausgelöst ...........

mfG


----------

